# NFPA 3000



## cda (Jan 13, 2018)

Yes 3000,

_ NFPA® is developing a new standard – NFPA 3000, 
Standard for Preparedness and Response to Active Shooter and/or Hostile Events

http://submittals.nfpa.org/TerraViewWeb/ViewerPage.jsp?id=3000-proposed.ditamap&toc=false&draft=true


https://www.nfpa.org/codes-and-stan.../list-of-codes-and-standards/detail?code=3000


Sorry cannot copy and paste the scope,

Breezed through the proposal.   Did not see much about code, but seems like more geared to getting everyone to plan


https://www.scribd.com/document/368772174/NFPA-3000-Fact-Sheet

_


----------



## ICE (Jan 13, 2018)

I have a plan.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 13, 2018)

Ya lets repeat what the Department of Homeland Security has already created, then charge for the privilege to codify the Department of Homeland Security work, guidelines and suggestions, which we already paid for.....
That's America....


----------

